# Cementificazione



## hulot

Come si puo' tradurre in inglese il concetto di cementificazione nel senso di eccessiva edificazione o speculazione edilizia? Ho gia' letto la discussione sull'abusivismo ma volevo un termine piu' generico, cioe' che non si riferisse a una sola abitazione come "unauthorized building". Cementificazione in effetti puo' riguardare edifici legalmente autorizzati ma ugualmente deleteri per l'ambiente.


----------



## Lorena1970

I cannot come up with a term and I am inclined to rely on Abitare International Architecture Magazine:
"_....becomes a new representation of nature suggesting the ontological  primacy of the biological, or the ecological, that is often nothing more  than a green (moralistic) mantle hiding the *cementification* it is  supposed or says it wants to fight. _"
Let's wait for natives to chime in.


----------



## King Crimson

Ho il sospetto che _cementification _sia una traduzione un po' "fai da te"; è vero che il termine esiste in inglese ma, controllando in rete, sembra essere riferito soprattutto all'ambito medico, mentre l'utilizzo corrispondente a quello italiano (filtrando la ricerca su siti in lingua inglese e di area UK) è molto limitato (meno di 300) e, soprattutto, si riferisce a località italiane o mediterranee, il che genera il sospetto che si tratti di un utilizzo influenzato dal termine italiano (del resto, in inglese, il "cemento" da costruzione si traduce principalmente come _concrete_, non _cement_).
Io proporrei _uncontrolled urbanization _oppure _uncontrolled urban development_, che hanno un buon numero di riscontri in rete, comunque sentiamo anche il parere dei madrelingua.


----------



## joanvillafane

Very interesting discussion - I never heard the word cementification in English, and this is not a topic that is currently being discussed in the US context but the meaning of the term is pretty clear.  I think KC's terms are also good, though not as picturesque.  Cementifcation recalls the line "they paved Paradise, put up a parking lot."    Here land use problems revolve around discussions of "open space" (preserving farms, parks, green areas from development). This is a very broad generalization, but I don't think we have the same problem of cementification that you are talking about.....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lorena1970 said:


> I cannot come up with a term and I am inclined to rely on Abitare International Architecture Magazine:
> "_....becomes a new representation of nature suggesting the ontological  primacy of the biological, or the ecological, that is often nothing more  than a green (moralistic) mantle hiding the *cementification* it is  supposed or says it wants to fight. _"
> Let's wait for natives to chime in.



Just a little note: ABITARE is an Italian magazine. There's also an English version of it, but we don't know whether this version is proofread/translated by a native English speaker or, as unfortunately often happens, just a translation made by some NON English native speaker.

*Overbuilding* makes much more sense to me.


----------



## King Crimson

Yes Joan, _cementification _is definitely more picturesque than the terms that I proposed and if you believe that a native speaker could understand it, it's only a matter of time before it catches on in English too.



> Just a little note: ABITARE is an Italian newspaper. There's also an English version of it, but we don't know whether this version is proofread/translated by a native English speaker or, as unfortunately often happens, just a translation made by some NON English native speaker.



You've read my mind...


----------



## Lorena1970

Paulfromitaly said:


> Just a little note: ABITARE is an Italian newspaper. There's also an English version of it, but we don't know whether this version is proofread/translated by a native English speaker or, as unfortunately often happens, just a translation made by some NON English native speaker.
> 
> *Overbuilding* makes much more sense to me.



Paul, per motivi professionali sono certa che le traduzioni di Abitare sono fatte da madrelingua inglesi e sono molto accurate. Certo, la rivista è italiana (come la maggior aprte delle riviste di prestigio in campo architettonico, vedi Casabella, Domus, L'Arca, The Plan etc.) ma è un punto di riferimento internazionale per il dibattito architettonico, e il suo linguaggio "detta legge", anche, in ambito architettonico internazionale. Non avrei postato il link se non fossi stata certa dell'appropriatezza del linguaggio.

edit: aggiungo solo che , dato che il nostro contesto è architettonico, non verrebbe ovviamente frainteso con il termine medico


----------



## King Crimson

Che dire? Aspettiamo conferme o smentite dai madrelingua a quanto sostiene "Abitare". Peraltro, potrebbe essere che _cementification _sia noto solo agli addetti ai lavori e non al grande pubblico (ad esempio Joan, che non ha mai sentito usare questo termine in inglese).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

King Crimson said:


> Che dire? Aspettiamo conferme o smentite dai madrelingua a quanto sostiene "Abitare". Peraltro, potrebbe essere che _cementification _sia noto solo agli addetti ai lavori e non al grande pubblico (ad esempio Joan, che non ha mai sentito usare questo termine in inglese).



Neanche google ne ha mai sentito parlare se non in ambito ortodontico, tanto e vero che le uniche tracce di "cementification" non in quell'ambito sono in articoli scritti in "inglese" su siti italiani..



> http:/*/www.cnbc.com*/id/40605908/China_Overbuilding_to_Hit_a_Wall_Chanos
> 
> Despite the* overbuilding*, said Chanos, construction continues at a good  clip, with 12 million to 15 million residential units this year.


----------



## Lorena1970

Non fraintendete, non voglio dire che "overbuilding" sia sbagliato, però  non ha lo stesso significato. "Overbuilding" descrive una situazione in  cui la costruzione di nuovi edifici va a pieno ritmo e l'economia dipende anche da questa ampia mole di investimenti immobiliari, e soprattutto non identifica edificazione in cemento (armato) di bassa qualità. (Paul, non riesco a leggere il tuo link...si apre un attimo e poi sparisce... ). "Cementificazione" è molto probabilmente un termine nato in Italia, poiché forse in nessun altro paese esistono esempi di cementificazione selvaggia di aree urbane o suburbane come è accaduto da da noi tra gli anni '50/'70 (vedi Corviale a Roma, tipico esempio di cementificazione, oppure anche Genova o Napoli ), ovvero enormi architetture (spesso speculazioni, appunto) fatte di cemento armato usato a profusione e spesso costruite su terreni inadatti e totalmente avulse dal rapporto col paesaggio ( e questo ha causato problemi nell' alluvione di Genova, ad esempio). Quindi è anche molto probabile che il termine inglese sia adattato dall'italiano. Ciò non toglie che se è usato su una rivista del calibro di Abitare (forse "l'uomo della strada" non si rende conto del peso della rivista, posso capire) personalmente  mi fido al 100% che sia un termine corretto adottato dagli addetti ai lavori a livello internazionale che indica proprio quel tipo di fenomeno. Lungi da me volervi convincere, vi do solo delle informazioni che spero siano utili perché conosco il settore, poi fate voi . Naturalmente il contesto deve essere chiaramente architettonico, va da sé.Non ho fatto giri per altri siti, ora vado a vedere!

*EDIT*: L'ho trovato qui, sul Canadian Center of Science and Education Journal , (CCSE  Journals Online)vi allego la pagina in cui è riportato quanto segue:               _The high levels of pollution in the atmosphere along with the “*cementification*” of urban areas and the excess of asphalted surfaces compared to the greened ones are the cause of the urban heat island phenomenon._


----------



## MR1492

Does the term "_urban sprawl_" almost equal _cementificazione_?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, MR - I don't think so.  and thanks to Lorena for the very detailed explanation of the very specific meaning of this in Italy right now.  I have just finished reading about it in the context of Agrigento:
http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/agrigento-crolla-vai-col-cemento/2179680


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MR1492 said:


> Does the term "_urban sprawl_" almost equal _cementificazione_?


Roughly, but it's not exactly the same thing.
Cementificazione denotes the excessive and unwarranted use of concrete that often takes place in the urban sprawl of a city.
If we really want to make up a word, it should be something like "concrete-fication" 



Lorena1970 said:


> *EDIT*: L'ho trovato qui, sul Canadian Center of Science and Education Journal , (CCSE  Journals Online)vi allego la pagina in cui è riportato quanto segue:               _The high levels of pollution in the atmosphere along with the “*cementification*”  of urban areas and the excess of asphalted surfaces compared to the  greened ones are the cause of the urban heat island phenomenon._



Articolo scritto da..un architetto ITALIANO dell'università di Genova


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> Does the term "_urban sprawl_" almost equal _cementificazione_?



No, absolutely!The urban sprawl is a concept that describes suburban areas built mainly with low buildings/houses lacking in architectural identity, a mix of wharehouses, abandoned/empty spaces, parkings and residential single houses which extends for kilometers without being ruled by a plan/masterplan. Los Angeles is a worldwide known example.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Articolo scritto da..un architetto ITALIANO dell'università di Genova



Mi sembra di aver spiegato da dove deriva il termine, no? Poi  vedi tu. Nessuno ti obbliga ad usarlo, se non lo ritieni accettabile o  consono. No problem. Sicuramente Il CCSE controlla i contenuti delle sue  riviste. e sicuramente sono divulgazioni scientifiche. Io personalmente  lo userei anche se dovessi scrivere sul TribuneMagazine (come ho già  fatto...). Ho creduto opportuno dare informazioni chiare e utili per  tutti. A questo punto solo i madrelingua possono decidere se per loro è o  meno accettabile. Io ho spiegato che NELL'AMBITO ARCHITETTONICO è  comunemente utilizzato. Probabilmente ci sono pochi autori stranieri che  scrivono in merito a questo fenomeno tipicamente italiano, così come ci  sono pochi autori stranieri che scrivono di architettura italiana o che  pubblicano in Italia, e molto italiani che invece scrivono di  architettura straniera o pubblicano su riviste straniere (ti risulta che i ricercatori inglesi o americani abbiano posti in Italia? No. Mentre molti ricercatori italiani hanno posti presso le università straniere, USA, UK etc.etc.. I loro scritti vanno comunque a sommarsi al patrimonio culturale anglofono). Forse "Città  diffusa" è la traduzione di "Urban Sprawl"? No, eppure in italiano si  dice "città diffusa", stai certo.


----------



## joanvillafane

Cementification, concrete-ification - we can do a lot with suffixes in English and we get the meaning loud and clear. 
But these would seen (at least for now) as neologisms, at least that's how I see it.  And there is a very specific cultural context for the word in Italy which I don't see as analogous to the AE context.


----------



## longplay

King Crimson said:


> Ho il sospetto che _cementification _sia una traduzione un po' "fai da te"; è vero che il termine esiste in inglese ma, controllando in rete, sembra essere riferito soprattutto all'ambito medico, mentre l'utilizzo corrispondente a quello italiano (filtrando la ricerca su siti in lingua inglese e di area UK) è molto limitato (meno di 300) e, soprattutto, si riferisce a località italiane o mediterranee, il che genera il sospetto che si tratti di un utilizzo influenzato dal termine italiano (del resto, in inglese, il "cemento" da costruzione si traduce principalmente come _concrete_, non _cement_).
> Io proporrei _uncontrolled urbanization _oppure _uncontrolled urban development_, che hanno un buon numero di riscontri in rete, comunque sentiamo anche il parere dei madrelingua.



Io darei per buono questo suggerimento , aggiungendo, in qualche modo, il termine "concrete" (bulilding material), ma preferisco l'intervento di un madre-lingua.
Salve a tutti !


----------



## Lorena1970

Il problema è che "uncontrolled urbanization" / "uncontrolled urban development" significa sviluppo urbano/urbanizzazione incontrollata/selvaggia/priva di pianificazione e non ha a che vedere con l'edificazione di bassa qualità né significa necessariamente "cementificazione".


----------



## Teerex51

joanvillafane said:


> And there is a very specific cultural context for the word in Italy which I don't see as analogous to the AE context.



Indeed. _Cementificazione _is a culturally marked word and this has quite a bit to do with building methods and materials. (Also, let's not forget that the _cemento_ that defaces the Italian landscape correctly translates with _concrete_, not cement).

I think _uncontrolled overbuilding_ or _uncontrolled overdevelopment_ are the correct translations. I'll be happy to leave _cementification _to oncologists and dental practitioners.


----------



## King Crimson

Teerex51 said:


> Indeed. _Cementificazione _is a culturally marked word and this has quite a bit to do with building methods and materials. (Also, let's not forget that the _cemento_ that defaces the Italian landscape correctly translates with _concrete_, not cement - Exactly, I wrote it too in post #3).
> 
> I think _uncontrolled overbuilding_ or _uncontrolled overdevelopment_ are the correct translations. I'll be happy to leave _cementification _to oncologists and dental practitioners.



On second thoughts and after reading all previous posts I'm afraid that Lorena may have a point here. As much as I don't like the idea of translating _cementificazione _as _cementification_ (which seems to me a machine translation), I gather she's an experienced professional in this sector and knows what she's talking about, so if she says that _cementification _is understood and used in its proper meaning by architectural pundits from all over the world, who am I to say she's wrong? More than likely, they are a niche of people and the same word wouldn't be understood by the layman, as demonstrated by the posts of other native speakers in this thread, but that's quite another matter.

P.S. I recall we had the same type of discussion yesterday about the word "autoclave", as used in English when applied to the winemaking process, and we came to the conclusion that, though seemingly imported, the "Italian" meaning of this word could have catched on in English. This loan of words between languages happens all the time and most of the time we (Italians) import words from English but in this case it could have been the other way round.


----------



## hulot

Interessante discussione. In conclusione, mi sembra di capire che "cementification" può essere usato in ambito un po' specialistico, mentre per la "donna della strada" (un po' di parità linguistica non guasta), termini più generici come "uncontrolled urbanization", "uncontrolled urban development", "overbuilding", "uncontrolled overbuilding", "uncontrolled overdevelopment" possono andar bene, giusto? Altri pareri di madrelingua e non sono benvenuti. Grazie a tutti per i contributi.
Goodnight!


----------



## italtrav

Ciao a tutti

I'll side with those who think that cementification is immediately understood and is a perfectly good choice. I've also seen _over-paving_ and _excessive paving_ to describe the same phenomenon.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

hulot said:


> Interessante discussione. In conclusione, mi sembra di capire che "cementification" può essere usato in ambito un po' specialistico, mentre per la "donna della strada" (un po' di parità linguistica non guasta), termini più generici come "uncontrolled urbanization", "uncontrolled urban development", "overbuilding", "uncontrolled overbuilding", "uncontrolled overdevelopment" possono andar bene, giusto? Altri pareri di madrelingua e non sono benvenuti. Grazie a tutti per i contributi.
> Goodnight!


Se cementification lo usi tu come termine (tu in quanto italiano) oppure se si riferisce alla cementificazione non in generale, ma come fenomeno che è avvenuto come detto negli anni 50/70 in _italia_, allora secondo me ci sta.
Se invece parliamo di un termine che potrebbe essere usato da un madrelingua inglese e che riguarda non il fenomeno in italia, ma ovunque allora io non lo userei.
Non può essere un caso se nessuno ha ancora trovato nemmeno un singolo esempio di cementification usato da un madrelingua inglese o su un sito non italiano.
Tutti i riferimenti trovati sono su pagine italiane tradotte in inglese da chissà chi oppure testi anche autorevoli, ma sempre scritti da ingegneri o architetti ITALIANI.


----------



## julestof

Ho letto tutti i messaggi precedenti. Mi chiedo, tuttavia, se le traduzioni fin qui proposte riescano a includere anche la cementificazione riferita non solo alle aree urbane, ma anche alle strutture turistiche come villaggi vacanze, alberghi e residence che deturpano il paesaggio spesso lontano dai centri abitati. Non penso, ad esempio, che "uncontrolled urbanization" e "uncontrolled urban development" si attaglino alla cementificazione della Costa Smeralda in Sardegna dove di "urbano" c'è ben poco... Neanche le forse migliori soluzioni "overbuilding" o "uncontrolled overbuilding" sembrano coprire tutti i casi di cementificazione. Un lungo tratto di costa vicino a Roma, per fare un altro esempio, è stato sì cementificato, ma con un imponente e orrendo porto turistico ed enormi parcheggi per le auto. In questo caso non c'è traccia di edifici (buildings).


----------



## Lorena1970

Teerex51 said:


> I think _uncontrolled overbuilding_ or _uncontrolled overdevelopment_ are the correct translations. I'll be happy to leave _cementification _to oncologists and dental practitioners.



I beg your pardon for disagreeing, but "uncontrolled overbuilding" and "uncontrolled development" have nothing to do with "cementificazione"/ "cementification". The first two terms apply to  what is happening in China, where wonderful buildings are being built but the market is in control instead of the city governments (in those buildings, almost no concrete or cement - a world, the latter, which is perfectly understood by Englsih speakers even if it is a different material from concrete ) 
I also would like to point out that the OP was in Italian, so it would be kind to reply in Italian,  where possible of course (we don't know to what degree XXX is able to understand English) and was specifically referred to constructions and the built environment. 
So, to stick to the topic, i.e. to consider that certain words may have a specific meaning in certain cultural field, we must consider the word "cementification" in that context. Said that, I have no intention to Google search more than I already did, which is in my view sufficient to show the use of the word "cementification" in this context. The press has the power to assert the existence of new words and to affect the language world so that a term previously unknown becomes of common use. And I would never neglect the Italian press for being Italian, as, when international, it is properly translated worldwide by professional mothertongue translators who proudly do their job, hence it is worldwide appreciated.

That said, I am sometimes surprised by how the forum is - often- used more as a battle/competitive field instead of a collaborative field, but it may be just me (John Forbes Nash was also paranoid, so I wouldn't be offended to be compared to him or similar people!). Personally, I am willing to help people, Italian speaking or British (BE or AE), to better understand concepts or words or expressions, which, as many of us know, often don't have a single solution, but in other cases refer to such specific terms that need to be carefully analyzed. I am also proud to fail, when this happens, and eager to understand why I did, as we learn more from our mistakes than from our goals. 

Said that, I think I know quite well my fields of competence and, even if my English is far from being perfect, I always try to provide information which can be useful to/be discussed by anyone so to properly understand every subject and particularly a difficult topic such architecture and related subjects is (when this is the field of dicussions). Fortunately, and in full respect to all who do, I don't eran my life out of WR. 
Finally, I am pleased to add two further links, one is referred to something published by Einaudi (sorry, but I consider it a reliable Publishing) of which I also attach a page, and the other one is link that leads to something written, apparently, by natives ( I honestly haven't done researches as to verify if they are of Jewish, Polish, Bulgarian, or whatever origins). If they don't fit the bill, well...I do apologise, but the material provided so far is enough to show that the word "cementification" is internationally used in architectural (and related) contexts. It is also often heard in International conventions, to which I assume few of you are used to take part. 
If someone would find this thread useful in the future, I am glad to have given my hearty contribution. Otherwise, I may have lost my time for something I trust. All best everyone 

We the Citizens, English translation of chapter 7 of _Paesaggio,  Costituzione, cemento: la battaglia per l'ambiente contro il degrado  civile_ (Einaudi, 2010); 
*Planet U: Sustaining the World,  Reinventing the University Di R. Michael  M'Gonigle,Justine Starke*



King Crimson said:


> On second thoughts and after reading all  previous posts I'm afraid that Lorena may have a point here.


 Thank you King, I am just sorry that "you are afraid"... Don't worry: after all, tomorrow is another day... Thanks.



julestof said:


> Mi chiedo, tuttavia, se le traduzioni fin qui  proposte riescano a includere anche la  cementificazione riferita non solo alle aree urbane, ma anche alle  strutture turistiche come villaggi vacanze, alberghi e residence che  deturpano il paesaggio spesso lontano dai centri abitati.Non le includono perché non corrispondono al significato di "cementificazione"/"cementification"Non penso, ad  esempio, che "uncontrolled urbanization" e  "uncontrolled urban development" si  attaglino alla cementificazione della Costa Smeralda in Sardegna dove di  "urbano" c'è ben poco...Infatti non si attagliano affatto... Neanche le forse migliori soluzioni "overbuilding" o "uncontrolled overbuilding"  sembrano coprire tutti i casi di cementificazione. Infatti hanno tutt'altro significato. Un lungo tratto di  costa vicino a Roma, per fare un altro esempio, è stato sì  cementificato, ma con un imponente e orrendo porto turistico ed enormi  parcheggi per le auto. In questo caso non c'è traccia di edifici  (buildings).Appunto, "cementification" e non overbuilding o simili traduzioni.



Che dire? Hai colto nel segno!



italtrav said:


> I'll side with those who think that cementification is immediately  understood and is a perfectly good choice. I've also seen _over-paving_  and _excessive paving_ to describe the same phenomenon.


Good to know that you consider _cementification_ "a perfectly good choice". I think the other two expressions refer to something slightly different and probably less bad than "cementification", and mainly related to paving too much of the gound level, instead of describing certain bad building solutions that involve unreasonable design approaches which don't take in any consideration the natural environment. Am I wrong?


----------



## italtrav

Lorena1970 said:


> Good to know that you consider _cementification_ "a perfectly good choice". I think the other two expressions refer to something slightly different and probably less bad than "cementification", and mainly related to paving too much of the gound level, instead of describing certain bad building solutions that involve unreasonable design approaches which don't take in any consideration the natural environment. Am I wrong?



Grazie Lorena.
No, you are not wrong. The problem with overbuilding and overdevelopment is that either could apply to, say, a rural area that used to have only one log cabin per square kilometer and now has 3. Putting up a 25-story building on the same footprint as a 4-story townhouse in Manhattan can be called overbuilding, but no additional ground is covered over, and so none of these are really what is meant by cementification. Overall, English is quite comfortable (possibly too comfortable) with turning almost any noun into a verb, and cementification is as good as many and not as bad as many more. It is also instantly understandable.


----------



## robert44

Paulfromitaly said:


> Roughly, but it's not exactly the same thing.
> Cementificazione denotes the excessive and unwarranted use of concrete that often takes place in the urban sprawl of a city. If we really want to make up a word, it should be something like "concrete-fication"


Paul ha ragione, in inglese la parola non esiste nemmeno nel SOED. Come derivazione da '_to cement_' indica il processo di 'cem*entaz*ione' valido non solo in odontoiatria: (cementification *of.*..)
Il termine proposto da Paul è quello giusto, in inglese viene accoppiato di solito a '_savage overbuilding_'


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi risulta che le regole del forum incoraggino a specificare se si è "esperti" (io so di non sapere diceva qualcuno...) in un certo argomento. Comunque, dato che il topic è sia *l'uso del termine che il suo significato*, penso che i seguenti link siano utili per future ricerche e approfondimenti in merito a _cementification_. Sono tutti scritti originali di madrelingua e sono link scientifici:

1) Elise Boulding Cultures of peace (il termine appare nell'indice dei termini)

2) Nikos A. Salingaros , Fractals in the new Architecture "_Environmentalists  increasingly blame architects for damaging the natural environment __through * cementification*, but the damage in fact extends far deeper._"(l'autore è australiano)

3) Mitchel Roth (Sam Houston State University)- The Ecomafia in Sicily (qui spiega bene come il termine sia legato al "cement business") - "_...over the past several decades for unnecessary work and projects  detrimental to the environment, including 1) *cementification* of stream  banks; 2) deviation of water courses; and 3) building artificial sea  barriers. _"

4)TIMES OF MALTA - _"The magnificent restoration of Fort St Manoel should not be ruined by sacrificing every square inch of Manoel Island to “*cementification*”, the Din l-Art Ħelwa executive president said yesterday in an impassioned speech against unbridled construction._"

5) ANSA - "_...an element which is traditionally a ''weak'' one in the environmental chain since having a negative effect on it is not only the *cementification* of the last few decades_"

6) Michael Guggenheim,Ola Söderström - Re-Shaping Cities: How Global Mobility Transforms Architecture and Urban Form - _The system led to what is known as "Il sacco di Palermo"(the sack of Palermo) consisting in uncontrolled urban sprawl , *cementification* of the coast line, destruction of the architectural heritage...." _(Editore di prestigio e indubbia validità scientfica, Taylor Francis)


----------



## Tegs

Lorena1970 said:


> Sono tutti scritti originali di madrelingua e sono link scientifici:



Mi spiace Lorena, ma non sono d'accordo:

Nikos Salingaros - è italiano
Times of Malta - cementification qua è usato da un'italiana (e non è neanche un articolo scientifico)
Ansa - pubblicazione italiana, non si sa chi l'ha scritta 
Michael Guggenheim et al - non sono italiani, e l'editore è infatti Michael Guggenheim et al (dice "Edited by Michael Guggenheim, Ola Söderström")

Per gli altri due link, sì sono scritti da madrelingua, ma non so quanto siano utili per questa discussione - per esempio, non danno nessuna definizione della parola cementification...


----------



## Teerex51

[He climbs out of the foxhole, peers over the sandbags and says in a croak: _is the rant over?_]

Hi, I’m Teerex and I am a translator.

I would leave “cementificazione” in Italian, as in: _uncontrolled overbuilding has disfigured large tracts of Italian landscape, a blight that locals call _“cementificazione”.

Likewise, when translating a non-Italian phenomenon  like –say– “gazumping”,  I would use the original term and explain it without making up a pseudo-Italian one (_gazumpo_? ) or scouring the Web for dubious precedents.
But this is the way I work. If you disagree, let's agree to it then.


----------



## Tegs

Teerex51 said:


> [He climbs out of the foxhole, peers over the sandbags and says in a croak: _is the rant over?_] Hehe!
> 
> I would leave “cementificazione” in Italian, as in: _uncontrolled overbuilding has disfigured large tracts of Italian landscape, a blight that locals call _“cementificazione”.
> 
> Likewise, when translating a non-Italian phenomenon  like –say– “gazumping”,  I would use the original term and explain it without making up a pseudo-Italian one (_gazumpo_? ) or scouring the Web for dubious precedents.



Makes sense to me. 

It's a good thing you remember what the thread was about in the first place, I've sort of lost track!


----------



## longplay

Tegs said:


> Makes sense to me.
> 
> It's a good thing you remember what the thread was about in the first place, I've sort of lost track!



To me too. An old A/E movie "The americanization of Emily" was distrubeted  in Italy using a completely different title : it was impossible to "translate" "americanizzazione"!


----------



## Nunou

Per cementizzazione i dizionari italiani rimandano a cementificazione, partendo da questo direi che la proposta di Teerex  è ufficialmente supportata. Ciò non toglie che esistono fraseologie e termini di settore che personalmente non mi sento di discutere e/o confutare. 
A questo punto mi chiedo: chissà come si dirà mai "_mattonellizzazione_" in inglese? 
Lo straripante dilagare di termini alquanto sospetti è ormai una realtà della nostra lingua...possibile che non succeda anche agli altri?

Ciao.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tegs said:


> Mi spiace Lorena, ma non sono d'accordo:



No problem, ognuno si affida alle fonti che ritiene attendibili. Però per amor di verità:

1) Nikos A. Salingaros è nativo australiano e madrelingua inglese. Italiano direi proprio di no!

2) Il testo _Re-Shaping Cities: How Global Mobility Transforms Architecture and Urban Form_ del quale Michael Guggenheim,Ola Söderström sono gli autori (authors) o se vogliamo essere precisi i compilatori (editors), è edito (published) da Taylor Francis/Routledge e la supervisione sul testo è sempre ad opera dello staff della casa editrice, che controlla ogni singola virgola (se è seria, come Taylor Francis/Routledge è)

Poi se le uniche fonti alle quali dare credito sono i dizionari linguistici, allora è ovvio che il termine pare non essere presente. Nessuna obiezione. Però i dizionari linguistici spesso non sono sufficienti poiché non contengono tutti i termini dello scibile umano.




Teerex51 said:


> Hi, I’m Teerex and I am a translator.
> I would leave “cementificazione” in Italian



Ognuno si assume la responsabilità delle proprie scelte in piena libertà. Personalmente non accetterei un termine lasciato in italiano, e spesso è proprio dai traduttori madrelingua che nascono i neologismi. Ho già i miei collaboratori rigorosamente madrelingua BE ai quali affido i lavori. Il mondo è bello perché è vario.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nunou said:


> ... i dizionari italiani rimandano a cementificazione, partendo da questo direi che la proposta di Teerex  è ufficialmente supportata. Ciò non toglie che esistono fraseologie e termini di settore che personalmente non mi sento di discutere e/o confutare.



Ciao, Nunou! 

Infatti: "cementificazione": Termine usato specialmente nel _linguaggio giornalistico per indicare uno sviluppo edilizio incontrollato_, per lo più legato a piani di incremento turistico, ma talora abusivo ..."


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Anja,
tra le altre cose avrei trovato anche un paio di traduzioni sullo stesso link: overbuilding o (nell'esempio più in basso) "the concreting"...
http://it.bab.la/dizionario/italiano-inglese/cementificazione

uncontrolled (building) development, uncontrolled building
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionar...tificazione.aspx?idD=2&Query=cementificazione

Sicuramente ci sono altri dizionari ed esempi ma li lascio cercare a voi!! 

Buona serata a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Buona serata anche a te, Nunou!


----------



## clare lorraine

I think 'covering/burying in concrete' or 'concrete over' are the most acceptable versions for (British) English ears, and used in the press .... (and turn the phrase so you don't have to use an -ation-word - agree with what Paul says about 'Italian-English' use of cementification ... the architect quoted as using it also  wrote "_the excess of asphalted surfaces compared to the greened ones are the cause of the urban heat island phenomenon." __Greened ???
__An English-Spanish website writes "_the equivalent of eight football pitches per day of coastal countryside has become buried in concrete",  a Daily Telegraph article uses the phrase "his demand that we concrete over an area of the countryside twice the size of Greater London,", and a reader's comment also uses the phrase 'concrete over"... a UK travel site comments on some part of Thailand that " the seafront is _overbuilt_ and _covered_ in _concrete".  There you go!_


----------

